# Tethering + Xbox = success or broken



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a VZW Galaxy Nexus. On 4.1.2 I can tether my Xbox wirelessly with success. On 4.2.1/4.2.2 I can't anymore. All ROMs and kernels fail. No configuration I try anymore allows successful tethering. Xbox reports the error that it can't get an IP address.

My question to all of you is as follows:

Can you wirelessly tether to your Xbox using Android 4.2.X, and if so, what phone are you using and what ROM and kernel.

I'm trying to determine if this is just a Galaxy Nexus issue, and if there is anything that will work with success. (I'm not the only person with this issue, but everyone I know with the problem has a Galaxy Nexus)

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I have actually tested this method before and it works flawlessly. Keep in mind this is not true wireless tethering, though.

I used the paid version of FoxFi, but any working hotspot will do fine. Make sure to tether it to your laptop either wireless or wired. Plug in an ethernet cable between your Xbox and laptop. Go into Windows and bridge the connections between your wireless Android connection and your wired Xbox connection. You should be able to jump on Xbox Live no problem.

I know I made a lot of assumptions in this (that you have a laptop, use Windows), but this is something that I know works for sure. I can be more detailed if you like. I hope this helps.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

johndoe86x said:


> I have actually tested this method before and it works flawlessly. Keep in mind this is not true wireless tethering, though.
> 
> I used the paid version of FoxFi, but any working hotspot will do fine. Make sure to tether it to your laptop either wireless or wired. Plug in an ethernet cable between your Xbox and laptop. Go into Windows and bridge the connections between your wireless Android connection and your wired Xbox connection. You should be able to jump on Xbox Live no problem.
> 
> I know I made a lot of assumptions in this (that you have a laptop, use Windows), but this is something that I know works for sure. I can be more detailed if you like. I hope this helps.


Yes I know the bridge technique but I'm really wanting to get this working outright.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

This problem also exists when trying to tether PS Vita off of Gnex

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I will tell ya what. I just updated my buddies SGS3 to Baked ROM version 8 which is Android 4.2.2. He connected his Xbox to the native tethering no problem. So that tells me there is something in the source codes for the Galaxy Nexus that is different from other devices causing our problems. What it is, I don't know. But when that next phone comes out I'm waiting on, I feel confident I can upgrade and still be able to play Xbox. As for now, I'm staying on 4.1.2...

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

What 4.1.2 ROM you using? I'm having trouble finding one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

cubarican84 said:


> What 4.1.2 ROM you using? I'm having trouble finding one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Baked version 6

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## sixfootsix (Nov 12, 2011)

Hate to have to downgrade to 4.1.2 but it looks like that's the only solution








I too rely heavily on native tethering and Xbox live is the only thing that isn't playing along with the LTE Nexus 4.2.2 OTA. Can't believe that after almost half a year has passed and it hasn't been patched...maybe they're holding off to roll it out in 4.3 or 5.0?


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

sixfootsix said:


> Hate to have to downgrade to 4.1.2 but it looks like that's the only solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe this bug sits in the AOSP code for this device, but I don't understand how it was introduced. I will definitely try 4.3 when it hits ROMs, but if it doesn't work, you can feel safe knowing that it appears to only affect this phone. An upgrade is in my future if I must.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## sixfootsix (Nov 12, 2011)

Well the rumor mill is spinning again, looks like we might have 4.3 with the release of the white Nexus 4. Hoping that this problem becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you try reverting to the old Wi-Fi drivers? In the ak kernel thread over at xda they have instructions on how to revert to old Wi-Fi drivers. Idk if that would fix the issue or not. I haven't tried it because there are plenty of other things keeping me away from android 4.2 other than not being able to tether to Xbox.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giogio87 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've solved the problem using this app :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tetherunlocker&hl=en


----------

